

No Sign of the FCC’s Mobile Broadband Test App - joeco
http://consumersresearch.org/?p=50

======
ilikepi
I still have the iOS app installed, and it still seems to work. I recall
seeing an update available a few months ago. I read a couple reviews within
the App Store stating that the update was basically designed to disable the
app, so I opted not to install it. Looking now, I see the FCC test app is no
longer in my list of pending app updates (which makes sense if it's been
pulled completely).

------
Splendor
The ratings may be hard-coded but they've certainly changed over time. This
snapshot from February 2013 shows different numbers than today:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130216125824/http://apps.usa.go...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130216125824/http://apps.usa.gov/fcc-
mobile-broadband-test.shtml)

~~~
jessaustin
That point seems to emphasize the other questions in the article. Especially,
if these numbers are updating, where are they coming from? The apps don't seem
to be available in the standard places, so how could statistics (other than
"zero", I guess) be gathered about them?

EDIT: it seems conceivable that whoever decided to pull the app, decided not
to spend the political capital required to pull its statistics.

